# share: questionable promo pix



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

while surfing for ideas from other websites, I occasionally run into things that I (personally) feel would not the best reflection of a professional business. 

Perhaps we can share when we find these little nuggets.

here are a couple I stumbled upon this evening:


Why would a professional show him/her self standing on a DIY ladder such as this? To show they are "just like you, the homeowner" ???? I don't get it.












or why, even as a joke, would one have THIS pic in a gallery?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

thats just stupid !


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wouldn't be so bad except for the red socks


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

While we are on the subject, I got my Paint Contractor mag yesterday and on the COVER there is a pic of a ladder wrapped in RAGS. They cannot afford ladder mits?:blink:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> While we are on the subject, I got my Paint Contractor mag yesterday and on the COVER there is a pic of a ladder wrapped in RAGS. They cannot afford ladder mits?:blink:


cheaper n wool socks !:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Wouldn't be so bad except for the red socks


That was my thought as well. I noticed those before the ladder!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Wouldn't be so bad except for the red socks



Some folks are just slaves to fashion. 

"L'il Red Riding Socks"


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

What about the picture frames?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wood511 said:


> That was my thought as well. I noticed those before the ladder!!


Rags cann save your first coat from lifting on the boots in the hot sun.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

George Z said:


> What about the picture frames?


that's how the "gallery" presents its self. I think it denotes "style" and "class".


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

What is professional? 
Can ya tell who the Millionaire's are?
Spending way more time looking like a pro than being a pro?
It ain't rocket science.
Just get it done!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Rags cann save your first coat from lifting on the boots in the hot sun.


I have to lean an ext ladder against wet wallpaper once in a great while. Boots, rags, or any other small area padding will not work on wet toilet paper, which freshly hung paper is.

I made an board padded with foam and carpeting that goes between ladder rails and wall. I am still ULTRA careful, and it seems to work.

WOW, talk about thread derailment. From ridicule of anonymous folks to helpful equipment hints :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Rags cann save your first coat from lifting on the boots in the hot sun.


At the risk of going further off topic... 

Even with interior, ladder mitts are fine when doing the first coat but when doing the second I feel they can be too harsh on fresh paint. I always tape clean rags around my mitts before doing the second coat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oldpaintdoc said:


> What is professional?
> Can ya tell who the Millionaire's are?
> Spending way more time looking like a pro than being a pro?
> It ain't rocket science.
> Just get it done!


sorry oldpaintdoc, many of us realize PART of being a professional is using equipment that is NOT homeowner rated, whose feet will not bust through the rubber chair feet tips and scratch the floor, and has an OSHA approval. 

As they say, if it looks like a hack and quacks like a hack, chances are....................


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I have to lean an ext ladder against wet wallpaper once in a great while. Boots, rags, or any other small area padding will not work on wet toilet paper, which freshly hung paper is.
> 
> I made an board padded with foam and carpeting that goes between ladder rails and wall. I am still ULTRA careful, and it seems to work.
> 
> WOW, talk about thread derailment. From ridicule of anonymous folks to helpful equipment hints :thumbup:


I hate it when inane but fun threads turn serious and helpful.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> cheaper n wool socks !:whistling2::thumbsup:


 Cheaper than red socks!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> At the risk of going further off topic...
> 
> Even with interior, ladder mitts are fine when doing the first coat but when doing the second I feel they can be too harsh on fresh paint. I always tape clean rags around my mitts before doing the second coat.


 Around your mitts or paws?:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> around your mitts or paws?:whistling2:


uuuuuuuu


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I hate it when inane but fun threads turn serious and helpful.



I do too, and on a freaking Saturday to boot.

let's get back to being frivolous, inane, and critical of people we do not know.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> sorry oldpaintdoc, many of us realize PART of being a professional is using equipment that is NOT homeowner rated, whose feet will not bust through the rubber chair feet tips and scratch the floor, and has an OSHA approval.
> 
> As they say, if it looks like a hack and quacks like a hack, chances are....................


Wow! I have never seen a rating anywhere that said "homeowner rated, not recommended for professional use".

I think to many people take themselves to seriously.
Or maybe they are taking life to seriously.

Life is to short to take it to seriously.

Quack.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I apologize for taking my profession and my safety seriously .... 


wait a minute, no i don't


:whistling2: :jester:


----------

